# Roadies - long ride hydration



## mondeo (Apr 30, 2010)

Camelback's fine for MTB, but I have come to appreciate not having a pack on the road. 2 water bottles hold me over for about 40 miles, rationed decently, but beyond that I either need to refill (typically gas station somewhere) or go to another solution. I've carried extras in the shirt back pockets, but that somewhat defeats the purpose of no camelback. I've thought about getting a tri double bottle cage, but don't like losing the saddle bag - though freeing up the back pockets probably offsets the loss of the bag. I'm leaning in this direction, just will be looking for the one with the best built-in storage.


----------



## Marc (Apr 30, 2010)

I either throw a third bottle in a jersey pocket, usually disposable, stop at a gas station, stash a bottle somewhere, or do a lap ride where I stop at home a couple times.

I like the gas station option because I can get some solid food at the same time, if I need it.  Plus any opportunity to scare adults and small children...


----------



## mondeo (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc said:


> do a lap ride where I stop at home a couple times.


That's what sucks about living in East Hartford. All the good riding is at least 10 miles out, and involves crossing roads with some significant traffic.


----------



## marcski (Apr 30, 2010)

Gas station or other mid-ride fill up.  I can recommend the Polar insulated water bottles. Really good and keeps your drinks nice and cold.  Or, in your case Marc, they also keep your liquids from freezing in winter riding.


----------



## powhunter (May 3, 2010)

Why dont roadies use hydration packs??


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Why dont roadies use hydration packs??



Then no one would be able to see the cool designs they have on the back of their jerseys!


----------



## mondeo (May 3, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Why dont roadies use hydration packs??


Because roadies actually ride fast enough that whether or not there's a pack on your back makes a big difference for keeping cool.

Plus we don't need a full basement's worth of tools and bike parts, as the only thing we have to really worry about is the random flat. Only repair stuff I bring with me is a single tube, patch kit, tire levers, and CO2 filler/canisters. Fits in the seat bag along with keys and cell phone. Two bottles on the bike. Only thing I'd have the pack for is extra water.


----------



## riverc0il (May 4, 2010)

Hydration packs suck in general. I used to use them hiking and skiing. Can't stand them. I am back to bottles all the time for all sports. 

For a long ride, I would go with two bottles and plan a gas station stop somewhere for a refill if needed.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Hydration packs suck in general. I used to use them hiking and skiing. Can't stand them. I am back to bottles all the time for all sports.



Do you care to elaborate on your hatred for hydration packs?


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Do you care to elaborate on your hatred for hydration packs?



I much prefer bottles to hydration packs too, but my Motolite frame has only a crappy place for one cage, and plus it's probably safer to drink from a tube while MTB'ing than one hand it with a bottle, plus there's less mud on the mouth piece.

But on the road, all they do is keep my back and shoulders sweaty and create drag when I'm in the drops, and it creates a hinderance to get in my jersey pockets or when I want to unzip all the way for a long climb or something.  

That's why I don't use em on the road, anyway, for anyone who wanted enlightenment on that front.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> I much prefer bottles to hydration packs too, but my Motolite frame has only a crappy place for one cage, and plus it's probably safer to drink from a tube while MTB'ing than one hand it with a bottle, plus there's less mud on the mouth piece.
> 
> But on the road, all they do is keep my back and shoulders sweaty and create drag when I'm in the drops, and it creates a hinderance to get in my jersey pockets or when I want to unzip all the way for a long climb or something.
> 
> That's why I don't use em on the road, anyway, for anyone who wanted enlightenment on that front.



I get the not liking it for road riding thing.  I could even see advantages to not wearing it while MTBing, I'm too attached to the advantages of having it to consider it seriously though.

I was more interested in why he doesn't like them at all, like for hiking and skiing?  I guess that's off topic, but too bad.


----------



## WJenness (May 4, 2010)

[OT Warning]

Re: Hydration packs (In this case a CamelBak)

I bought one for use skiing, but don't really use it that much anymore.

I don't like how it makes me lean forward a bit on chair lifts, it bothers my back after a while...

-w


----------



## abc (May 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I was more interested in why he doesn't like them at all, like for hiking and skiing?  I guess that's off topic, but too bad.


We're not horses. We don't like having things on our back! 

Though with hiking, there's no getting away from carrying SOME sort of a pack on the back. So hydration pack is just fair game. But for biking, on road or off, we make the bike carry our junk rather than on our back. 

I use hydration pack for skiing. But only in big mountains. If I'm going by a lodge every other run, I don't carry packs.


----------



## riverc0il (May 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Do you care to elaborate on your hatred for hydration packs?


I would rather gulp from a bottle than suck on a straw. Simple as that. Also, any time I don't need to have something strapped tight to my sweaty back, I try to avoid it. On short hikes, I walk with a big water bottle in my hand and just not bring a pack. Also, no worries about nasty dirty hoses with water bottles either. Toss em' in the dishwasher and they are clean again. No worries about hoses freezing in the winter. And bottles are much easier to refill. 

Honestly, I can't think of many advantages to hydration packs unless you need to gulp while you are actively doing something. Personally, I like to stop doing as much as possible when drinking. Even while riding, I stop peddling and coast if I really need a drink while in motion but more likely I try to time my drinks with any time I need to put my foot on the pavement such as a stop sign or just taking a breather at an intersection or whatever. While hiking, you can sip without opening your pack but since I tend to drink when I stop, it really is not that much more effort to take off my pack so I can enjoy a big, non-sucking, gulp of fresh water that doesn't taste like a dirty hose.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 5, 2010)

long rides and i'll stop, grab some water extra food if needed and drop in a NUUN tab....i only carry 2 bottles and do alot of 50-90 mile rides


----------

